# Christmas day bunny hunt



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

My boy's and I went to Berlin this morning. The dogs had 3 chases. 1 holed up and the other 2 gave good chases and we bagged them. Not to bad for a couple hrs on public hunting grounds.














posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice job! I was out Christmas morning with my dogs too. Also on public. My dogs ran great, but my shooting was not so great.. lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice bunnies...sounds like a fun morning!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

out with dad and brother on Christmas morning as is tradition ran a bunch dad shot 2 then we laughed at little bro missing a few i took the long bow so my misses were more except able. My female beagle did a little work for me and managed to catch one on her own great morning with the fam.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

great work with the dogs, its always nice seeing them on a track. i was out chirstmas eve but unfortunetely i no longer have a dog so kicking around in the brush was up to me. still managed to jump 2 and busted both...one for me and one for my dad.


----------

